# Choose - make the dog pick the hand with the treat



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the latest trick I thought my pup and I thought I'd share; 

It happened by accident the other day when I had a treat in my hand and my pup started pawing my hand (as opposed to eating it) when I had a treat in it and I thought I could make a trick out of it so I made him having to choose between my two hands, he has to touck it with his paws, not the (shark) mouth. Nothing special but it looks kind of cool. Here's a (bad) video that shows it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wei2PpFZbnc

Thanks,

-Thomas-.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Choose - make the dog pick the hand with the t*

thats very cute - i was hoping/wondering if you were going to keep a treat in each hand - otherwise i would have thought you were a very unfair dad


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Choose - make the dog pick the hand with the t*

I do the same thing, but i tell nitro to Find It, and he has to touch my hand with his nose. Then i started to hide the treats around the house telling him again to find it. He can even find treats in the yard now! 

Good luck with this training, it's so much fun, and it also shows you the power of the nose! Clever pup.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Choose - make the dog pick the hand with the t*

Another version - the Shell Game.

Get three plastic glasses. Place them on the floor. Put a treat under one of them and have the dog find it.

You can also do this with boxes. I put a tennis ball in a box and tell Tazer, the Cocker – “Where’s the DRUGS?!?” He rips apart the box to get the ball – just like a drug dog!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Choose - make the dog pick the hand with the t*



> Quote:Thanks for sharing more good news from your breeding program!


We play this game in one of our more advanced classes... using 3 small plastic bowls..

The dogs thoroughly enjoy it!


----------

